# Gray water setup for pet store?



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Arrived at appt for est of misc sink and WM hookups at a new pet store. Store owner had someone else plumb new dwv and hard copper piping exposed in the back rooms. Now he's ready to get some customer-supplied fixtures installed so he can have his store up and running this weekend. 

I start writing down everything he's calling out and throwing down some numbers for each. Assemble 2 large tub basins with 3-hole KS faucets--glacier bay  , reinstall pulled wall hung sink--because the plastic laundry basin doesn't line up with the existing trap plumbed for a wall hung sink  , connect WM to recessed box not in the wall. ... mmm, okay...

Then I take a few minutes to walk around by myself to check that everything looks legit before I commit to a price to hookup things. Hmmm, previous guy's work looks clean, but exposed seems kinda weird. After the waste arm and santee, 90s into the wall just above the floor moulding... gonna take a wall outside to check that out. 

Yeeeaahhh..... uh... huh?
When I showed that to the store owner he asked if those could be roof drain outlets. I put water into the WM standpipe... that answered that question. Water on the gravel. Commercial gray water?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

What's the problem? I see nothing wrong here


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

The drought conscious plumbers strike again.
or just some lazy dude lookin for a quick buck.


----------

